# Field trials and neutering?



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

I am sorry that this is sort of a vent and again please remove it if it is not allowed. 

I have recently had a phone call with someone from a local pointer club about a rescue dog but the conversation evolved in a way that they somehow asked my if my dog is ready to be shown at this year's field trials and if I am thinking of neutering. (Apparently breeders talk and show pictures) 

My dog will be about 18 months old when the field trials will be held and I am not that pleased with his performance to show him at a field trial. I am not sure if I am supposed to neuter him but apparently every single male V owner around did neuter and are never willing to tackle gundog training, let alone showing at a field trial. 

We got a his hips scored and everything, technically there is no reason why he cannot go up there and make a fool of himself just for the fun of it. My honest opinion is that he will never become that good at pointing, unless by some miracle he stops being a moody weirdo and goes in there nose first to retrieve some stuff for me. Do not get me wrong, I am perfectly happy with my dog, love him as he is, but when hinted about prospective studing I naturally feel weirded out. I love myself a nice looking gundog but when it comes to Tony I simply do not see much potential out there and naturally once they see how wicked he can be at the field, they will probably stop thinking about studding my fella. 

Eventually I would like to check out the competition but now I have my doubts. The reason I keep him intact is not at all to stud him, I just am not sure how it would affect his development and since his temperament is alright, I did not want to put any strain on a growing dog by operation. Along with not being sure if I made the right decision, I am sort of afraid people are going to critisize me, since most of my folk has made comments about me having a purebred instead of rescuing. It may sound weird but sometimes I feel attacked for "daring to keep a purebred intact". (Because apparently if you hunt you are a monster, if you do not you are doing a disservice to your dog, if you are keeping dogs intact you are tormenting them, if you are breeding you are contributing to pet overpopulation) 

I feel inclined to just show up to the field trial to see everyone else's cool dogs. But once we are out there, I could just show just for the experience. But I am a bit floored by all these people who do not raise dogs making horrible comments about what i do or dont with my own dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He’s your dog, so just do what you feel is right.
He’s still young, and could still progress into a good gundog.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

There’s lots of drama and politics in dog sports

I used to run in a lot of field trials but have slowed down mainly due to that. It’s part of the scene… but you can ignore it and do what you are stating you want to do. You will still have to expect to deal with lots of opinionated comments but you can choose whether those opinions affect you or not.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

organicthoughts said:


> There’s lots of drama and politics in dog sports
> 
> I used to run in a lot of field trials but have slowed down mainly due to that. It’s part of the scene… but you can ignore it and do what you are stating you want to do. You will still have to expect to deal with lots of opinionated comments but you can choose whether those opinions affect you or not.


I think the same can be said in just about any dog venue. I just stay away from the people that like to strongly voice their opinions. There is always going to be a few in any large group. The good thing is there is normally some good hearted, supportive people also.
I’m a member of a Weimaraner club. I’ve never owned a Weimaraner, and have no plans to. They are a very welcoming, and supportive group. I go to their monthly training days, and help with their hunt tests. A good chance I will also join a out of state Vizsla club. Most of their hunt tests are held in my state.
To the OP
If you want to compete with your dog, just try different clubs till you find the right fit. If you don’t think it’s for you, and your dog. Then there is no reason to go.


----------



## Rhiannon19 (9 mo ago)

Pogaca said:


> I am sorry that this is sort of a vent and again please remove it if it is not allowed.
> 
> I have recently had a phone call with someone from a local pointer club about a rescue dog but the conversation evolved in a way that they somehow asked my if my dog is ready to be shown at this year's field trials and if I am thinking of neutering. (Apparently breeders talk and show pictures)
> 
> ...


my understanding is your dog should be titled & health tested before becoming a stud… that’s even assuming you want to have him become a stud. Although, I’d still wait until closer to 2 years old _if_ you are going to get your guy fixed.

Personally, my girl is already titled & once she hits 2 years old- I’m getting her fixed. She’s a natural pointer & has caught birds… I haven’t taught her any hunting skills. She believes I’m the defective hunter & need lessons. Lol but she is titled in tricks & cgc. But I refuse to breed her for a variety of reasons (#1 I’m not putting her life at risk for puppies). I only recently discovered pointing trials here. I may enter her for fun. & if she makes a fool of herself- maybe we can make a spectacle of ourselves.

there is a study vizsla club of America puts out about waiting for physical, behavioral & mental development. I’ve read the best time is somewhere between 18 months & 2 years. But if you keep your dog intact that is certainly your choice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rhiannon19 said:


> my understanding is your dog should be titled & health tested before becoming a stud… that’s even assuming you want to have him become a stud. Although, I’d still wait until closer to 2 years old _if_ you are going to get your guy fixed.
> 
> Personally, my girl is already titled & once she hits 2 years old- I’m getting her fixed. She’s a natural pointer & has caught birds… I haven’t taught her any hunting skills. She believes I’m the defective hunter & need lessons. Lol but she is titled in tricks & cgc. But I refuse to breed her for a variety of reasons (#1 I’m not putting her life at risk for puppies). I only recently discovered pointing trials here. I may enter her for fun. & if she makes a fool of herself- maybe we can make a spectacle of ourselves.
> 
> there is a study vizsla club of America puts out about waiting for physical, behavioral & mental development. I’ve read the best time is somewhere between 18 months & 2 years. But if you keep your dog intact that is certainly your choice.


Unless your dog has been conditioned to gunfire, I would not enter her in trial, or hunt tests.


----------



## Pogaca (Dec 17, 2021)

Rhiannon19 said:


> my understanding is your dog should be titled & health tested before becoming a stud… that’s even assuming you want to have him become a stud. Although, I’d still wait until closer to 2 years old _if_ you are going to get your guy fixed.
> 
> Personally, my girl is already titled & once she hits 2 years old- I’m getting her fixed. She’s a natural pointer & has caught birds… I haven’t taught her any hunting skills. She believes I’m the defective hunter & need lessons. Lol but she is titled in tricks & cgc. But I refuse to breed her for a variety of reasons (#1 I’m not putting her life at risk for puppies). I only recently discovered pointing trials here. I may enter her for fun. & if she makes a fool of herself- maybe we can make a spectacle of ourselves.
> 
> there is a study vizsla club of America puts out about waiting for physical, behavioral & mental development. I’ve read the best time is somewhere between 18 months & 2 years. But if you keep your dog intact that is certainly your choice.


Thanks for your reply. I am keeping my dog intact since I had my own doubts on how the procedure would affect development, not to stud my dog or anything. My vet told me if I am sporting, I may choose to keep him intact till 5 to 6 years of age then maybe neuter to prevent cancer because he cannot tell how if would affect his performance. That being said even if I decided to breed, my choice of breed would not be vizsla since I believe there are far better dogs out there than I can ever manage, also I would probably wait a decade to even think about breeding. I would maybe willing to for some local breed of pointers since they do not have that much recognition and they just recently recognised as a breed hence their breed characteristics are not yet so certain. Also since I try to be as responsible as possible, I would not be willing to breed my dog solely because I like his character. Everything looks nice and dandy, he is healthy and all but I know his flaws. Even if by some miracle he does perfect during trials, I still would not be willing.

I was planning on going to the trials, not for a title or anything, just out of curiosity and maybe to see some dogs of the other breeds that I would like to have in the long term. But people just seem to assume that the only reason I keep my dog intact is that I am willing or hoping to stud. There are people on the street stopping me during walks to ask for puppies on the regular basis. There are people follow me around to ask that if "my dog" can join their hare hunt. There are people who wants to trade afghan hounds in exchange for my dog and I kinda was loosing it, so I vented here.


----------



## Rhiannon19 (9 mo ago)

texasred said:


> Unless your dog has been conditioned to gunfire, I would not enter her in trial, or hunt tests.


that makes sense. Although, I live near a gun range. I walk (she runs) in an area that hunters go too for different hunting seasons. She can handle a level of gunfire for sure- just based on what she has been exposed too. 

I know people at the hunting range we walk told me about local pointing trials. I’m unsure of what it entails.


----------

